# New insulin protocol



## PillarofBalance (May 22, 2015)

Am I doing it right?


----------



## NbleSavage (May 22, 2015)

Nailed it.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 22, 2015)

Seems legit.


----------



## AlphaD (May 22, 2015)

Yep, I think that will work.  When do i start!?


----------



## deadlift666 (May 22, 2015)

Get hyooge nigga


----------



## ToolSteel (May 22, 2015)

I can't decide if those Oreos sound delicious or abhorrent...


----------



## deadlift666 (May 22, 2015)

Only way to find out for sure is to put them in your mouth.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 22, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> Only way to find out for sure is to put them in your mouth.


----------



## trodizzle (May 22, 2015)

Mmmmm.. Peanut butter cup oreos! The gods have spoken!


----------



## deadlift666 (May 23, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


>


Yup........


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 23, 2015)

You going back up to 280?


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 23, 2015)

You should hold a contest for a trial run of this new protocol where the members guess a number an.......

BrB going to the grocery store now


----------



## Azog (May 23, 2015)

Inb4 Pinkie says you'll spontaneously combust from ingesting fats and carbs simultaneously.


----------



## HDH (May 23, 2015)

You don't need the log, the natural "oreo" spike should be sufficient  

I saw the thread and thought "Ooo, a new protocol" I like reading different protocols.

I know.....   SUCKER!!!

H


----------

